# TOP 5 Major Scale Exercises You Must Know!



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys and welcome to another lesson!

In today's video I will show you 5 great exercises that you can practice using a major scale. These exercises will help you to build technique, synchronize your right with the left hand and they will also help you to learn more about the harmony hidden in a major scale!






Today we will be working with the C Major scale. So make sure that you already know how to play it in 2 octaves in the 7th position.

I made some backing tracks for you, so you can have more fun practicing the scales instead of just using a metronome and you can get those.

Thank you for watching and have a great weekend!


----------

